# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  स्वर्गा रोहिणी यात्रा

## VINODBISHT

दोस्तों मैं फॉर्म मैं एक सूत्र डालना चाहता था पर जो विडियो मैं सूत्र मैं डालना चाहता हूँ वो मुझसे अप्लोर्ड नहीं हो रहा हैं 

सूत्र का नाम हैं *स्वर्गा रोहिणी यात्रा*  मुझे यकीं हैं की आप लोग अगर इस यात्रा को देखते तो आपको बहुत पसंद आती पर मुझसे ये विडियो अप्लोर्ड नहीं हो रहा हैं.
कृपया कुछ उपाय बताएं की मैं इस विडियो को कैसे आप लोगो के सामने लाऊं .
इस विडियो मैं बद्रीनाथ धाम से लेकर आपको स्वर्ग रोहिणी द्वार तक की यात्रा मिलेगी.
आपको मालूम होगा धर्मराज युधिस्टर भी स्वर्ग इस ही रास्ते से गए थे.


अगर आप लोगो को ये विडियो देखना हैं तो कृपया मेरा मार्ग-दर्शन करें.

----------


## calvitf

मित्र पहले तुरंत उत्तर आप्सन मे देखेगे की ऊपर मे दाहिने से तीसरा कालम चलचित्र (you tube) का है आप खोल कर लिंक कापी पेस्ट कर दे फिर ok कर दे 
आ जाएगा ............ या क्या कैसे करे नामक विभाग मे आपकी समस्या का समाधान जरूर मिल जायेगा

----------


## VINODBISHT

> मित्र पहले तुरंत उत्तर आप्सन मे देखेगे की ऊपर मे दाहिने से तीसरा कालम चलचित्र (you tube) का है आप खोल कर लिंक कापी पेस्ट कर दे फिर ok कर दे 
> आ जाएगा ............ या क्या कैसे करे नामक विभाग मे आपकी समस्या का समाधान जरूर मिल जायेगा


दोस्त आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद पर मेरी समस्या किसी लिंक से नहीं हैं ये विडियो मेरा अपना विडियो हैं इसलिए कंप्यूटर पर मैंने डाल रखा हैं पर इसको फार्म मैं लोर्ड करने के लिए कोई तरीका बताओ

----------

